# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  SPS Keeper, metodo de tpas engaraçado.

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pessoal, 
Navegando pela net encontrei este aquario lindissimo (para mim) e de um SR. que se chama Nando e é italiano.
Vejam o video ate ao fim para ver como faz a TPA.
Para ver melhor o video é melhor esperar que ele carrege por completo, senao tem muitas paragens.

my_reef

cheers

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja agora fica a lista dos peixes:

30 A.ocellaris
1 Centropyge bicolor
2 Yellow tangs
1 Blue powder tang
2 Yellow damsels
2 Sinchyropus
3 Mediterranean blennies
2 Pseudocheilinus hexatenia

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Esta demais, quando vi este video pela primeira vez, simplesmente fiquei de boca aberta.

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O aqua tem uns SPS jeitosos  :Pracima:  fiquei impressionado quando a dada altura vejo os corais sem água... fiquei na dúvida se parte deles sobrevive fora de água mas só então lembrei da TPA...  :SbSourire2:  De qualquer modo fiquei na dúvida, aquilo está a fazer uma troca de água, agora, de que forma é que ele faz mesmo?  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## willian de assis

a um video na internet com esse proçesso de marés na praia as acropolas ficam totalmente fora da agua por um tempão. pesquisem pois eu não me lembro fas um tempo que vi, se eu não me engano era da mussis reef.

----------

